# 7" Mini NETBOOK not functioning well for internet connection



## bitras11 (Jan 26, 2012)

I have bought a mini NEt book of 7" through ebay. it connects wifi with my PC broad band bsnl network but the internet explorer is not working. any site does not open. How can I get rid of the problem.

Confguration:
for I bought this lousy Mini netbook:
Processor Type: WMT ARM-WM8650 CPU
Processor Clock Speed: 600M MHz
Processor/Manufacturer: WM
Processor Model: VIA-ARM VT8650
RAM Installed Size: 256 MB
Display Diagonal Size: 7" TFT HD
Max Resolution: 800x480
Hard Drive Capacity: 4GB
PCMCIA Expansion: Not known
Ports: 3x USB 2.0, 1x SDCard slot, 1×RJ45
Audio/Video: Integrated Quadraphonic Sp, Line-Out, Mic Input 
Fast Ethernet, IEEE 802.11b, IEEE 802.11g
Wireless Connection: Wifi 802.11 /g
Netbook Model: 901
Operating System: WinCE 6.0(build 3122)
Pointing Device: TrackPad
PS: 9VDC/2A //1300mAH Li-ion battery

Complaints: 
1) Internet browsing is not working.
2) ActiveSync
3) Skype isn't activating.
4)YouTube doesn't work!
5)sound recorder is not known
6)Lan is not functioning upto connect with internet
Good points:
1) Picture Viewer OK
2) WIFI Connecting with my BSNL network "ITI" and OK
3) Sound playback good
4) MS office & PDF files can be opened
5)USB drive compatible - files opened from 16GB pendrive

HOW CAN I CONNECT TO INTERNET through my WIFI or LAN connection as these are most of need all the above 6 complints.. Please help me


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

What Brand and Model is this netbook?

What exactly is happening with Internet Explorer? Have you checked Device Manager to see if anything needs drivers?

Lets take a peek at your network environment:

First:

Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.

Then:

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again.

How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7

Then: check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if foundhere's how.

Then:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL*


Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.

then please Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## bitras11 (Jan 26, 2012)

Dear Sir- Mr. Old Rich,

Thanks for kind suggestions. 
I mentioned above the OS is Windows CE 6.0 (Build3122). It seems quite different from Win XP or Win vista/7. All the settings we have seen in Win Xp or Win7 for preparing network are different in WIN CE 6.0. At last, more trials made for connecting wifi, I succeed to connect to Wifi and internet. Now i am able to browse through Internet explorer. But i can not under stand how to establish an Ethernet LAN connection. The Net work connections window contains 6 icons namely 1)make a new connection, 2)ADSL 3)active sync 4)3gmodem 5)RT28701 6)FETCE6B1. But i can not understand which icon can use to establish a LAN connection. How ever RT28701 is the properties window of WIFI, whenever connects to Wifi this window shows the properties and the FET CE6B1 is LAN property window. What about the icons 2 to 4. Make a new connection is not same as in such like windows XP or 7. I can not under stood and can not establish a lan connection.
IT is WINCE 6.0 OS
I am not capable to take pictures/screenshots as there is no Paint and no paste in windows Word pad and any program try to install, an alert appears "it is not a compatible application to WINdows CE"


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I've asked for help since I know nothing about CE . . can you find drivers for the notebook? In Device Manager, is anything shown with an error?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

ASee if anything here helps:

Establishing Network Connectivity with the Windows Mobile Connection Manager


----------

